# Dementia Test



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

ok, latest test to see who has dementia.

please dont post the answer, this is an honesty test, will post the answer tonight.
if you work it out , maybe post "i got the answer, i'm safe   "

the puzzle.

you are presented with a bathtub that has been filled. approximately 300 litres.
you are given a teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket.
how would you empty the bathtub??


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Pete the first time I saw this a couple of years ago I failed, but can get a tick this time as I have taken a Peter Pan pill.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

g'day grinner...
got it the first time and still remember the answer so the remembery must be doing OK

cheers

John


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I know....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah that's an easy o.... hang on what was the question again? :?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Was the bathtub won as a prize?
Why was there water in it when it was presented?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Do we get to keep the teaspoon, bucket and whatever the other thing was ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll trade you for a carton o' tasty piss


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Why would you fill a bath and then not use it?
So if it's full and you hop in, most of the water is going to go over the edge.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't get it. Surprise surprise. The bucket.

What's the treatment?

trev


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

This explains so much.


----------



## surfcaster (Oct 2, 2012)

That's an easy one, play Gangnam style and the PA, er, bathtub will just tip over. Then after listening to Psy, spew in the bucket, cry in the teacup and finally poke your eyes out with the tea-spoon...


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

Come on grinner, time to pull the plug on this subject.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep, I sense everyone's enthusiasm draining away


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Berger said:


> Come on grinner, time to pull the plug on this subject.


correct :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## hobienewbie (Jun 2, 2009)

I was diagnosed with dementia 

But on the upside at least I dont have dementia :lol:

Adam


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Anyone that didn't figure this out should think twice before getting in a kayak.
Of course you wont remember the first time you thought, so this could delay your trip by quite a bit.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Come on Grinz...I'm going potty waiting for the answer.

trev


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

indiedog said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Grinz...I'm going potty waiting for the answer.
> ...


give this bloke a pull trev


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

I think i got it, wow so simple. /derrr


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

funny how people use only the items stated to them; rather than items which are readily available :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Could someone please pull the plug on this?

Surely I'm not the _only_ person here who doesn't know the answer?

trev


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you serious Trevor ?

Its a test of cognitive reason. The answer is to pull the plug from the bath. Why make things more difficult by bailing when there is a hole in the bottom which will drain it in entirety.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

be gentle on trev, i forgot to mention there was a stingray in the bottom of the bath


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

grinner said:


> be gentle on trev, i forgot to mention there was a stingray in the bottom of the bath


Thanks Pete ... you tell 'em. That's why I couldn't reach for the plug!



kayakone said:


> Could someone please pull the plug on this?
> 
> trev


You see. I'm not (quite) as silly as you think.

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I would have used the tea-spoon... :?

Have always done things the hard way... 

Perhaps it was in my genes... was conceived standing up in an open canoe, mid-stream in rapids! ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

StevenM said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > be gentle on trev, i forgot to mention there was a stingray in the bottom of the bath
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Did anyone think of just throwing a towel over the side of the bath?

As long as the towel is long enough to reach both the bottom of the bath and the floor of the bathroom, the water will empty from the bath onto the floor.

I believe it's something to do with capillary attraction???

Of course, if there is no drain hole in the bathroom floor, all the water would probably have run out the bathroom door and into the main house area.

That could create another problem, but... the water's gone from the bath! 8)

And the ray will be getting cranky! :lol:

Jimbo


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

Is there a swp for doing this task if not I'd have to get a jsca done a risk analysis and probably ensure everyone has confined spaces training, a qualified sentry, a first aid officer, fire warden and ohs rep then we best get our permits filled out then get the jsca approved by 2 levels of management before setting up our spill protection putting on our ppe and thinking about how to safely pull the plug on this job using our provided utensils in the way we are now instructed


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cam07 said:


> Is there a swp for doing this task if not I'd have to get a jsca done a risk analysis and probably ensure everyone has confined spaces training, a qualified sentry, a first aid officer, fire warden and ohs rep then we best get our permits filled out then get the jsca approved by 2 levels of management before setting up our spill protection putting on our ppe and thinking about how to safely pull the plug on this job using our provided utensils in the way we are now instructed


Do you work for Government? 

Sounds like it. BTW, did you forget to have a series of meetings? :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

kayakone said:


> cam07 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a swp for doing this task if not I'd have to get a jsca done a risk analysis and probably ensure everyone has confined spaces training, a qualified sentry, a first aid officer, fire warden and ohs rep then we best get our permits filled out then get the jsca approved by 2 levels of management before setting up our spill protection putting on our ppe and thinking about how to safely pull the plug on this job using our provided utensils in the way we are now instructed
> ...


The forgot the meetings Trev but have put it in the hands of an advisory board that will deliver it's verdict 1 day after the next election (just in case the results are damaging to the party) then the issue belongs to the new government.


----------



## Yolo (Apr 28, 2011)

Did you forget to post the answer? Or did I forget to read it.

Don't suppose the answer is pull the plug out?

Yolo


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

Work in mining industry where everything is designed so you don't actually ever achieve any work and yes I forgot the meetings and we would have to employ someone to follow the paperwork through and file it all so we may actually get to pull the plug in 6-8 weeks


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Yolo said:


> Don't suppose the answer is pull the plug out?


yes mate


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

StevenM said:


> When did we get the towel?
> 
> Did Pete give us the towel or did someone else?
> 
> ...


Steven - you're mad! Shouldn't your post be in your 'Nuthin thread'?

trev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

StevenM said:


> Dont think anyone has advised the size of the cup, is it a standard 250ml? and does it have a handle?


I believe it has 2 girls with it.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Every 7 yo. kid knows the quickest way is to take a big runup and jump in.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

If one teaspoon equals 5mls, then how many teaspoons is it going to take to empty the tub


----------



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

Easy, use the teaspoon to fill the teacup , use teacup to fill the bucket.


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

Junglefisher said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > Dont think anyone has advised the size of the cup, is it a standard 250ml? and does it have a handle?
> ...


Oh no! Don't go there. Not unless your name is D. Sanchez.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

OK

here's one that is mega hard. in fact i doubt anyone will get it.
if you do send me a pm though speculate here if you want.

5 MEN COME OUT OF A BUILDING, ALL TOGETHER
ITS RAINING
4 OF THEM GET WET
1 DOESNT
NO ONE HAS AN UMBRELLA , 
THEY ARE ALL TOGETHER AS I SAY
NO ONE IS UNDER A PATIO OR AWNING

EXPLANATION  

ANSWER TOMORROW NIGHT


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

He has a raincoat.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

That was a tough one Grin. Took a lot of googling, well 3minutes, to work out. Would of been a lot easier if you mentioned what building it was. ;-)

We use to use a spoon when we were kids to let the water out of the bath cause the stupid ring on the plug fell off and had to pries the plug out. Also have emptied a bath with a bucket when the stupid plumber forgot to connect the waste 8) . Haven't emptied a bath with a cup before, but have used one to empty the loo.


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

Is one magyver and makes a shelter from items found on the street and his trusty pocket knife


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I worked out what the answer is supposed to be, but it's way too open ended. Raincoat works. Big hat works.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> He has a raincoat.


He's _wearing_ a raincoat

Either that or he's wearing giant condom (non-lubricated of course - remember he doesn't get wet)


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

grinner said:


> OK
> 
> here's one that is mega hard. in fact i doubt anyone will get it.
> if you do send me a pm though speculate here if you want.
> ...


I am appalled by this subject.

Or, it's a bizarre form of male bonding, bukkake style.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

mehi said:


> If one teaspoon equals 5mls, then how many teaspoons is it going to take to empty the tub


Just the one provided?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Berger said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > OK
> ...


see? Giant condom


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha. You keep odd hours too Nick? 3.30am!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

think its time to kill this one


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

grinner said:


> think its time to kill this one


OK Pete, but before we go, I'd like to give you a plug for starting this one. 

trev


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

StevenM said:


> Berger said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. You keep odd hours too Nick? 3.30am!
> ...


Not so much cool as cold
Thermals to fight the frost ATM


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

anselmo said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > Berger said:
> ...


What do I say to that but :-|

I just saw your location Nick. Doh. Distracted by your nickname and thought you must be plugging condoms and gloves.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Berger said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > StevenM said:
> ...


Advocating rather than plugging


----------

